# nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr (pumpe geht nicht an)



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

*nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr (pumpe geht nicht an)*

hallo 
ich bitte euch um schnelle hilfe liest euch den link bitte gut durch hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## mmayr (2. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr (pumpe geht nicht an)*

Wozu der neue Thread?

Es wird doch wohl möglich sein, dass du einen 3-Pin-auf-Molex-Adapter verwendest, um zu checken, ob deine Pumpe was tut. Ich halte das für einen Schwachsinn, die Pumpe auf einen FAN-Anschluss zu stecken. Rein Leistungstechnisch kann das doch nicht funktionieren!


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

also ich stecke ein 3 pin stecker der aber nur 1 pin hatt auf das board und 2 pin molex stromkabel an das netzteil also müßte es so gehn so war es beim mein altes auch warum dan bei den nicht?

Edit. Mit ein adapter geht es auch nicht. Die lüfter bekommen strom wen ich sie an den h100 kleme nur geht das licht nicht an von der steuerung und die pumpe nicht.

Edit. So habe das alte board wieder rein gebaut und da geht sie jetzt auch nicht mehr wen ich alles verbinde mit strom drehen sich die lüfter kurz und hören dan auf zu drehen.
Habe auch anderes netzeil versuch passiert auch nix.
Was jetzt könnte wohl einer von corsair antwort was ich jetzt noch machen kann?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr (pumpe geht nicht an)*

bitte eine RMA machen!


----------



## dragonlort (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr (pumpe geht nicht an)*

ja werde ich machen aber warum hatt es erst geklapt und bei den neuen board nicht?
edit. wurde auf corsair seite schon beantwortet.
danke bluebeard


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr (pumpe geht nicht an)*

nicht dafür - immer gerne!


----------

